# Sage Barrista Express Pressure - help!



## Joel (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello!

I know the Barrista Express isn't very popular in the espresso community, but I wanted something relatively cheap and that consistently made drinkable coffee.

I've had it for a couple of months now and it's always had the same problem (at least I think it's a problem). When I begin brewing my shot, it starts off slow and thick, but it quickly speeds up during extraction and the pressure gauge begins to drop (probably from about the top of the range to the middle). Whenever I've seen videos of others using the machine, the pressure gauge seems to remain still throughout and the speed of extraction remains the same. What am I doing wrong?

(I'm using fresh beans)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What does your coffee taste like ? Focus on that

Shots speeding up aren't abnormal per se .


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Are you using the built in grinder? If so what is the setting?

Are you tamping with a good pressure?

How fresh are the beans?

What basket are you using? I.e pressurised or normal?

Matk


----------



## Joel (Nov 2, 2015)

Using built in grinder, grind setting 6, dosing dial at 3 o clock. Tamping with enough pressure that if I tamp any harder it doesn't flow. Beans are 2-3 weeks since roasting and non-pressurised double basket.

Coffee doesn't taste all that terrible. Sometimes maybe slightly bitter (under brewed?).


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I would suggest weighing in the beans before grinding 18-19 g is best I find with my express.

I don't use the pressurised basket so i am unable to comment on that.

I use the normally double basket 19 g most of the time. Or for my medium roasted beans it's at

grind setting of 4

3 o'clock position,

Tamp with approx 30 lb of pressure. ( I have a motta tamp but the one that comes with is also good I just liked the grip with my motta tamp.

I suggest you should use the trimming tool that comes with it. Until you're use to the amount.

Then extract a double, most of the time the gauge is at 12 o'clock position.

I stop the extraction just before the finish and measure to about 40-42 g of coffee out or you could let it run until I gets to 60 ml/g

Also weighing out will give you a good result. As the e pert say it's 1:2 ratio.

So from my experience to troubleshoot,

If the extraction needle is below 10 am. The grind setting comes down to 3 and tamp harder.

If extraction needle is at 1 o'clock the grind setting get put back by 2 and tamp less.

It's a very much trial and error I'm afraid. I have gone through a few kilo of beans whilst practice. However once you got the hang of it, it's very easily adjustable and a good machine for coffee. Stick with it and persevere.

Let me know if I can help more. I am not a professional but sharing my experience with my barista express. Lol


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh yes most of my beans don't get past until 4 weeks as I use them pretty quick. Although I do test them for 2 weeks post roasting. Once the bag is open they go in this box and in the cupboard.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

One more thing I use half volvic and Waitrose essential for the machine.


----------

